# Medical Insurance and maternity cover



## jepg45 (May 7, 2013)

Hi all...first post here and hoping somebody may have an answer.

Posibility of a job opening up for me Abu Dhabi however I haven't got into the finer details of the package yet as still waiting to hear whether I've got the job.

In general terms they're offering a Salary of AED50,000 p/m, plus medial insurance plus flights (Does this sound ok for fam of 3/soon to be 4?)

What I want to know is would the medical insurance offered by a company typically include maternity cover as my wife is pregnant and if I did accept the job would be giving birth over in Abu Dhabi. 

If maternity cover isn't generally included then any idea of costs paying out of own pocket?

Thanks for your time and if I do get an offer I shall no doubt be back with more questions!


----------



## liako (Jul 8, 2013)

Are going to use south african insurance company or the Abu Dhabi insurance company? Have you heard about prime meridian insurance? its a South African insurance company which will share the light in regard to your question.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

jepg45 said:


> Hi all...first post here and hoping somebody may have an answer.
> 
> Posibility of a job opening up for me Abu Dhabi however I haven't got into the finer details of the package yet as still waiting to hear whether I've got the job.
> 
> ...


50k a month is very good nowadays, ad visa has to provide family up to 3 kids medical cover, but that cover is dependant on the company, how much they want to pay etc. it doesnt always covers maternity. if not you can now be looking at around 10/15k for a normal birth at corniche, which is the best place to go. they have the best facilities and if you need the scbu then you will have priority, if you deliver at other hospital you have the problem of getting in, and also the travelling etc. just ask the company which company they are using, but they can change it every year!!!


----------

